# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Chủ tịch Hà Nội lên tiếng về các vụ công an … “bị đánh”

## thomom90

*Chủ tịch Hà Nội lên tiếng về các vụ công an … “bị đánh”**4:51 pm thứ năm, ngày 11 tháng tám năm 2011- chuyên mụcTin Tức|Sự Kiện Hàng Ngày |*- Trước tình trạng thời gian gần đây liên tiếp xảy ra các vụ chống người thi hành công vụ nhằm vào lực lượng công an, cảnh sát khi làm nhiệm vụ, Chủ tịch UBND Hà Nội Nguyễn Thế Thảo vừa yêu cầu Công an thành phố xử lý nghiêm các vụ trên.


Trong văn bản gửi cho Giám đốc Công an thành phố, người đứng đầu thành phố yêu cầu xử lý nghiêm các trường hợp tấn công người thi hành công vụ, đặc biệt nhằm vào cảnh sát, để đảm bảo an ninh trật tự.

Theo UBND Hà Nội, gần đây liên tiếp xảy ra việc chống lại người thi hành công vụ nhằm vào công an với mức độ ngày càng nghiêm trọng, thể hiện sự coi thường pháp luật với các hành vi như lao xe gây thương tích, tấn công, chửi bới...

Hai lực lượng bị tấn công chủ yếu là cảnh sát giao thông và cơ động. Những vụ việc trên đã gây mất trật tự xã hội ở thành phố, đe dọa tính mạng cán bộ làm nhiệm vụ.


 

Theo thống kê, CSGT Hà Nội bị đánh nhiều nhất.



Thống kê của Công an Hà Nội cũng cho thấy, 6 tháng đầu năm 2011, địa bàn Thủ đô xảy ra 88 vụ chống người thi hành công vụ. Lực lượng bị chống đối nhiều nhất là cảnh sát giao thông. Các vụ chống người thi hành công vụ chủ yếu xảy ra trong các lĩnh vực: công tác giải phóng mặt bằng, trong công tác tuần tra kiểm soát trật tự an toàn giao thông, trật tự đô thị; trong đó, lực lượng bị chống đối chủ yếu là cảnh sát giao thông.

Trong 88 vụ chống lại người thi hành công vụ xảy ra trên địa bàn thành phố 6 tháng đầu năm thì có 18 nhằm vào lực lượng cảnh sát giao thông, tăng 6 vụ so với cùng kỳ năm 2010. Tiếp đến là cảnh sát trật tự, cảnh sát cơ động…

Điển hình sáng 8/6/2011, khoảng 16h30 ngày 6/6 trên đường Phạm Văn Đồng (thuộc địa bàn huyện Từ Liêm), 2 cảnh sát giao thông Nguyễn Ngọc Nghĩa và Lê Đình Hương, Đội CSGT số 6, đang làm nhiệm vụ điều tiết giao thông trên cầu Thăng Long thì phát hiện xe taxi BKS 30U – 7969 do Nguyễn Duy Hải (SN 1987, ở Hoàng Kim, Mê Linh, Hà Nội) điều khiển đi sai làn đường nên đã ra tín hiệu kiểm tra.

Khi nhận được tín hiệu yêu cầu dừng xe, Hải không những không dừng mà còn cho xe lao thẳng về phía anh Hương, khiến anh này phải nhảy lên nắp capô, hai tay bám vào cần gạt nước của xe. Tuy nhiên, Hải vẫn không chịu dừng xe mà tiếp tục cho xe chạy về phía cầu Thăng Long thì bị lực lượng chức năng bắt giữ.

Trao đổi với VnMedia, Trung tướng Nguyễn Đức Nhanh (Giám đốc Công an Hà Nội) cho rằng nguyên nhân của tình trạng chống người thi hành công vụ đang gia tăng là do mức xử lý còn quá nhẹ. Công an Hà Nội sẽ kiến nghị với Viện kiểm sát, Tòa án cần có hình phạt nghiêm khắc với các hành vi chống người thi hành công vụ.
Các chuyên mục khác:
tintuc 
thuế thu nhập cá nhân 2011 
điểm thi đại học 2011
diem chuan dh nam 2011 
xem diem thi dai hoc 2011 
ty gia vang hom nay 
tin moi

----------

